# CUDA en gentoo

## darth88

Hola estimados,   :Smile: 

Esto de coolbits me funciono a la perfección..

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nvidia#Activating_Coolbits.3B_Overclocking_Controls_for_nVIDIA_Settings

y pase mediante modifique para "3D clock frecuencies".

550 -> 664 (GPU)

400 -> 643 (MEM)

Tengo una nvidia 9500 GT 1GB y uso el driver 195.36.24.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_gpus.html

Se supone q esta soportada!

Pero ahora quiero usar CUDA que ya lo probé en otros OS   :Razz: 

http://www.dcs.kcl.ac.uk/staff/W.Langdon/gentoo-cuda/index.html

Mi pregunta pregunta es simple, quiero saber en el paso 9 con:

 *Quote:*   

> 9. Added relevant uses to video group by editing /etc/group
> 
> I have not (as yet) added nvidia-cuda-profiler or nvidia-cg-toolkit 

 

¿A que se refiere con eso del video group? ...ya añadí video de esta forma:

# useradd -m -G wheel,cdrom,users,audio,portage,video -s /bin/bash user

Debo añadir nvidia-cuda-profiler o nvidia-cg-toolkit ahora?

Y quiero saber si debo realmente hacer un downgrade al driver 190.42-r2 como se indica en el paso 6, es necesario?

 *Quote:*   

> 6. For CUDA 2.3 it appears version 190.* is required. In have used 190.42-r2
> 
> ebuild /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r2.ebuild fetch
> 
> ebuild /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r2.ebuild merhe

 

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

no lo he usao nunca pero has probao con simplemente instalar los paquetes y ver si funciona ?

Simplemente lo comento porque el documento que enlazas es de noviembre del año pasado, igual ya no está totalmente actualizado.

En el ebuild del nvidia-cuda-toolkit hay el siguiente aviso :

 *Quote:*   

> "If you want to natively run the code generated by this version of the"
> 
> CUDA toolkit, you will need >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15."
> 
> Run '. /etc/profile' before using the CUDA toolkit. "

 

asi que igual si usas todas las versiones que hay disponibles incluyendo esa versión de los nvidia-drivers todo funciona por si sólo.

saluetes

----------

